# picked up an old mower



## bumblebeecaz (May 19, 2013)

I need your help , there isn't a model# on it . But it is huskee here are some pics of it . It was a free haul out of there tractor. Any info would be helpfull. Thanks .


















































The back says Huskee heavy duty series
The side says 24 speed Hi/Lo range
And its a 16 hp briggs twin i/c engine


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

Did you look under the seat usually theres a badge there with model numbers. Does it run? For free it looks nice


----------



## bumblebeecaz (May 19, 2013)

i did look under the seat and nothing,. thats why i need help I D'ing it, the wiring is a rats nest and needs to be redone the engine turns over. (jump pack on starter and it turned over).


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sometimes models ID located under foot floor boards.


----------



## bumblebeecaz (May 19, 2013)

Ok thanks ill check tomorrow


----------

